# Dam is she pissed



## aflacglobal (Oct 12, 2007)

Meagan we tend not to hide things around here. Check her out she went ape shit on me. Ok, fine i have a felling this thread is going to be moved. :shock: 
Now let me break it down for you Miss Author. Which by the way is really funny that you would jump up on that rock. 

Hello, Ralph 

Thanks for the email. 

I find it curious that, in your "welcome message," you would even suggest I might have a need to exploit the information on this forum. Why would you do that, since I've existed as a published author since 1989, long before this forum came into existance acc'd to my research? And ?
Theirs that research word again. If you knew so dam much you wouldn't be here asking these stupid questions. Ask your onstaff research specialist in charge of That division. I'm sure the publisher has one. Look in the basement. If you had all them contacts from your research from quote 1989 was it, You shouldn't even need us poor old simple folks. If the process is so Secret do you think little old Megan Rose from The world globe would have it. PLEASE :roll: 

I write from my own research and experience in discovery and recovery and refining and prospecting and equipment usage, etc., all topics with which I have considerable personal, hands-on experience. I do not sell others' information. Never have. Never will. And I expect the same courtesy, of course. Understandable

What goes around, comes around is my belief system. True that.

If I would have been guilty of plagarism, I wouldn't have lasted in this publishing business, nor garnered the considerable favorable public press from my unpaid endorsers, etc., for over 18 years, wouldn't you agree? Really ? What pays the bills?

I find it fascinating that you--as one of my loudest non-friendlies here as it would appear, [ should we politely label your frequent neg comments ( Someone has done a lot of reading in their 24 hour or less as a member. How about that buddy of yours who is a member and reports back to you )about me and my 18 years of written copyrighted material as "non-friendly, including the obscene masturbatory graphic? ] --should approach me in such a "friendly manner." 
WTF are you talking about ????

My personal position is this: if customres are unhappy with me, they should take it up with me first, yes, and give me a chance to work with them instead of blast me for any lack of understanding of either problem presented or information not clearly stated. ( one of the member tried to order something from you and you returned his money saying if he was going to listen to us you wouldn't help him. No am i Lying ? Someone find me that post please.) I'm not a mind reader anymore than Harold or you are, yes? Don't like harold because he busted your bubble ? Well hate to tell you he's right. So is chris, Oh which by the way is also an Author,inventor,Patent holder, as well as a physicist .
So i think that will pretty well end your next little sales gimmic for recovering that magical atom that exist in either space. Dam whats wrong with these people. Hey why don't you run next door and get that Shore guy so both of you can pat each other on the back and hand out hand jobs.

To observe publically or receive privately any such attacking behavior otherwise, in my way of thinking says more about the person attacking me than it does about me and what I've written. In fact, when I find such behavior displayed in public forums here and elsewhere, I find that behavior curious and go and investigate personally the person being blasted for myself. I daresay, that is human nature, yes? 

According to the publisher's recordkeeping I researched before responding to you here and now, which records obviously go back over 20 years, you've never purchased anything from me or from the publisher.( what did i win something ? )  Dam right had to run me thru a data base . I feel special. Somebody give the cat a bone. Oh and by the way you have been being watch for a lot longer than you even know dear Rose. I chased your companies and contacts down long before you set foot here. Wonder how i seen you hit this forum so quick ? Wonder why the letter ? Woder how i knew about your sneak friend ? Wonder about a lot of things my dear. Trust me you need to stick to ebay. You might get your feelings hurt by what i can tell you. So, I'm left with the curiousity about what forms the basis of your personal attacks upon me and my materials within this forum? You have no personal experience with me, only hearsay as I can discern. Surely, hearsay attacks are your not idea of fair! But curious, yes? No but they tell me alot about the person. And yes i have shadowed you on other boards. I know you thoughts even before you do. 
Scarry thing ain't it ? Bet you got a my space profile ?  

I can understand loyalty to this forum or any forum where bonds are formed and trust is built. You are welcome to behave in whatsoever manner pleases you and accomplishes your goals for being here, Ralph. Well thank you so much for allowing me the honor of being here. Again i feel special
I am a good forum citizen. I do not have to prove that. I should be granted that courtesy until proven otherwise, unless I fell off the USA shoreline somewhere, and am under some other rule of law beside the Constitution of the USA, yes? I bet you voted for bush ? Come on you can tell me ? I'm megan Rose. 
Hey didn't you marry Robert Lesko. When you and him worked at the world globe ?

I do not plan to post often, as this is the Noxx and Steve and Harold and Chris and Aflac show here. Oh let me hold the door for you> Confrontation is not my style. If cornered, I behave appropriately, chosing whether to respond publically or privately, as the situation requires for effective communication. 

What works for me is to practice what I teach, and when I adopt new ways of doing things, share those teachings in published format, under contractual obligations as an exclusive agent for Pen Press. I continue to sell what I know. I'm not twisting any arms for sales. I don't have to. I've been in business long enough to earn my stripes. And freedom of buyers' choices is a valuable option in the capitalistic system, yes? The days of the easy money is over.

Selling intellectual property is a different business model, for which I am frequently attacked, but it's viable, legit and works for me. Apparently, Steve has come to the conclusion that selling is also a profitable opportunity he wishes to explore. I wish him nothing but the best in his efforts to sell what he knows and videos, as well as he tries to switch from "Everything Free all the Time on here" to, "buy this if you want to" business model. Oh yeah of little faith. He sales those items for the members at dam near cost, He provides a one stop shop to actually help the little guy get started. He i might add has a full time job also. You know why people don't have a problem with him doing that ? It';s because we know his heart is in the right place. That bull shit you keep mumbling about publisher this and author that. Where's your heart at ? Don't give me that bullshit.

This is not the place to compete, nor plagarize nor antagonize. Perhaps, as you seem to be rather close to Steve, you might think to mention a rather recent development where he opened the door to accusations and criticism which he doesn't need for posting verbatim several pages from Ed Fusch's printed manuals which are for sale at $19.95 from Ed's website. Perhaps he didn't know Ed was selling that information. You might want to mention that unknown fact to him. I would hope he sees the error in that behavior and doesn't continue in that vein as he started by posted for free, Ed's published writings. Since what goes around, comes around in my belief system, Steve has opened the door to being attacked by others, and dimishing the considerable good he has spent untold hours on this forum building. He's done a dam fine jiob as far as i'm concerned.
I also hope I'm extended the courtesy of being considered valuable here and elsewhere on the net, Ralph, now that I'm here and a member in good standing.  Oh really ? Could you post a link to that ?

Go in Peace. I know I am. 

MeganRose 
AUthor and Practioner of Things Mining & Refining  ( OMG i know she didn't use that signature on me.)


----------



## Irons (Oct 12, 2007)

"The Lady doth protest too much, methinks."


----------



## ChucknC (Oct 12, 2007)

Noxx,
Due to inflamitory coments made about a friend of mine, and possible plagureism on this forum, please delete my membership. I wish you all well.

Chuck


----------



## Noxx (Oct 12, 2007)

?? I don't understand... I have no reasons to ban you.


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 12, 2007)

Dam you shake a tree you never know what may fall out.
I think he don't like the fact that i scorned Miss Rose, Noxx.
Dude, You quit everything that becomes uncomfortable. If you don't like what i am saying Then don't listen or reply. Hell id tell me to kiss off.
Just because we may not agree on something don't mean i Still don't respect your position or place here. But if you want to leave then good luck.

Actually i need to post the letter that started all this. She came at me hard. So i came back at her. Just because i may not agree with someone doesn't mean i don't respect them. Hell shes probaly smarter than i am in some areas, Same would go for you. But then again i have my strong and weak points also. That's what makes this forum great. What one of us lacks the other makes up for.

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: 

From: aflacglobal 
To: MeganRose 
Posted: Wed Oct 10, 2007 7:41 pm 
Subject: welcome to the forum 
Hello, 

You are the author Megan Rose i presume. I just wanted to welcome you say thanks for joining the forum. Some of our members have mentioned your books and materials from time to time. We have a good group of well educated members as far as the recovery and refining of precious metals. I hope that you will lend your expertise to this field. I am not quiet sure if you are just an author or if you have actual experience in the field of refining. Some of our members have had bad experiences with your products, as well as that of other companies also. I know you will have your unhappy customers as well as your happy ones. This is a give in. 

If you want to side step the Negative aspect of the business and just be a regular member you might try making a post introducing yourself to the forum and just telling everyone Your here to participate and help out. 
These members are great at helping anyone out who needs help. They do so freely with their experience and wisdom. They are dam good at it to. 
Me i'm still trying to learn this all, but i'm still dumb as a box of rocks when 
put up beside these guys. My specialty is business and bullshit. lol 

We had a fellow here a couple of months ago that stole some information from the forum and sold it on ebay. You might or might not know who i am talking about. I don't know. Anyway, All the sudden he has found himself in a let's say not so profitable situation. This forum is not Public information as people try to use this to circumnavigate the laws. This is a members only ( Registered only ) Forum. This forum is not indexed by any search engines what so ever. That means That this website is private domain and that all material contained here in is property of the website owner ( Noxx a 18 year old chemical eng student from Canada. Super nice young man ) or the poster ( author ) . We all have or own feeling toward the forum as well as each other. We struggle very hard to see that people have a trusting and informational source of wisdom to turn to. 

In a way we are all like family. I don't mean to come off hostile or anything like that. I just wanted to let you know we are all for sharing and free information on the forum. If your purpose is for research. Hey, no problem, Just let the guys know. Got a question ? Just ask. We just don't like seeing our information exploited is all. I'm sure you feel the same way about your hard earned knowledge. Well got to run. See you around the forum. 

Thanks, 

Ralph


----------



## Irons (Oct 13, 2007)

ChucknC said:


> Noxx,
> Due to inflamitory coments made about a friend of mine, and possible plagureism on this forum, please delete my membership. I wish you all well.
> 
> Chuck



Since I haven't read any of Megans works, it would be difficult to claim plagriarism on my part. Discussing a technique that is in the Public Domain is not plagriarism.
Publishing a public domain technique in a copyrighted work does not grant the author exclusive use of that technique, only the way it was stated in the work. Copyrights are not patents.
If it's a trade secret, keep it to yourself. If it's patentable and you describe your technique, you have a period of time to file a patent, otherwise, it goes into the Public Domain.
Patents to not prevent anyone from using your ideas. It only gives you a legal claim to use in litigation. I know I found out the hard way. If you can't afford to defend your patent in court, don't waste your money and keep the technique to yourself.

Here's a good reference on Plagriarism:

http://www.classzone.com/books/research_guide/page_build.cfm?content=avoid_plagiarism&state=none

Avoiding Plagiarism

Return To: Citing Web Sources

Plagiarism is the act of using another person's ideas or writing as your own. Typically, when you write a research paper, you use primary and secondary sources to support your original ideas and interpretations. Consulting such sources and using them to help you write your paper is appropriate—as long as you keep a few simple things in mind.

1. Paraphrase.

When you paraphrase, you summarize or restate an author's ideas in your own words. This does not mean that you can change a few words and call the work your own. The example below shows the difference between a plagiarized paragraph and a paraphrased one.

Original Paragraph: from "Hunting Hurricanes" by Susan Pilár de la Hoz

Among other equipment, hurricane hunters use a dropsonde. This is a small, round tube. It is dropped into the eye of the hurricane. A parachute at the top of the tube opens and slows it down. The dropsonde falls toward the ocean. It picks up information about the storm. It then radios this information back to the plane.

Plagiarized Paragraph

Among other instruments, hurricane hunters use a dropsonde. A dropsonde is a small, round tube that is dropped into the eye of the hurricane. A parachute at the top of the tube opens and slows it down. As the dropsonde detects information about the storm, it radios that information back to the hurricane hunters in the plane.

Paraphrased Paragraph

Hurricane hunters use a variety of instruments to detect information about a hurricane. One of these instruments, the dropsonde, is a small, round device with a built-in parachute. When the dropsonde is launched from the plane, the parachute opens, slowing down the dropsonde. As the dropsonde falls into the eye of the hurricane, it transmits data about the storm back to the hurricane hunters in the plane. (de la Hoz, par. 5)

Although the writer of the plagiarized paragraph replaced and deleted a few words and phrases, that person did not summarize the original source in his or her own words. Additionally, the writer did not credit the original source. By contrast, the writer of the paraphrased paragraph did both.

2. Put quotation marks around others' original ideas.

Sometimes, an author expresses an idea so well that you'll want to quote the passage in your report. Direct quotations can be used to:

* provide concrete evidence to support your ideas.
* express an idea in a more precise or vivid way.
* make a powerful statement.

Whether you're quoting longer passages, one sentence, or just a few short phrases—make sure you always enclose others' words in quotation marks.

Depending on the length of your paper, you'll probably want to include direct quotations from several different sources. However, remember to use them sparingly. Your report primarily should reflect your own ideas and interpretations—not the ideas of others.

3. Always cite the source.

Simply paraphrasing or putting quotations around an author's ideas is not enough. In addition, you must always credit the original source in the body of the text and in a Works Cited list at the end of your report.

Tip: If you're creating a multimedia project, you might want your report to include graphics or video clips that you find on the Web. Just like online text, Web media elements are copyrighted material. Their sources must also be properly cited.

--snip--


----------



## badastro (Oct 14, 2007)

I would recommend that this thread and others like it be completely deleted.

If someone has a problem with another member, then he or she should address that problem using private messages. No one needs or wants to read the drama between two people.

Please don't turn this forum into a soap opera. It only hurts the entire community. Pretty soon people will start to leave the forum to escape the nonsense.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree with Astro, these matters should be handled with PM's. 

Noxx or the author should delete the post.

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 14, 2007)

It will have to be Noxx. I ain't deleting anything. I have said my peace for now. If she does it again i will say the same. Same goes for her buddy there. Had their intentions been different i would not have reacted this way.

Trust me they have been here longer than you even know. The real answer is why haven't they shown theirself till now. I don't buy it. 
Nope,no sir.


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok i have thought about it ? Let me give you some light as to why i don't always tell everything. One is, I know what i know. I scan this forum everyday to see who is new, What type of work the members do and what their interest are. I talk to more people than i care to admit from the forum. I get private messages ( no i’m not for hire. lol ) I get emails from around the world from god only knows who. I even talk to some members on the phone from time to time. The cat has good eyes.

I just like to see who is where and what is what so to speak. I have a interest in human nature and what make people tick. I know i'm weird.
But the first rule of business is to know the client or in battle your foe. You can't combat or win the business deal if you don't know the client, enemy, or foe. Simple rules of engagement. Research anyone who i might feel will interfere with any aspect of the given field no matter what it may be. Those blind spots will get you broke or killed.

Denying those exist are just lying to ones self. In gold especially. This is the biggest motivator of greed. Even more so than green cash money.
This will blind a lot of people to the dangers of the actual endeavor. People will actually lie to themselves that the caution flags they are finding in their mind doesn’t exist. They do this because they want the so very bad for it to be the truth and not a lie. 

The reason that i called her on it was because i can see it coming from a mile away. Here's an example that i have heard that just eats me up. 
A child molester has rights to. Bullshit. Oh but he has paid his dues or he was not going to do anything wrong. He just had that condom in his billfold and the beer was for him. He was just going there to chat with that child, He wasn't going to do anything wrong. Yeah Right. 

The point is you don't see them until they have done victimized their prey. By then the damage is done. They walk around amongst us and you can't tell which is which. Unless you have a keen eye and know what to look for.

now, Let me tell you what i do know. I know that she and her buddy their have downloaded the forum book. I can tell you how many times they have opened it. What changes where made. Whether it was copy and pasted and what program was used to do it. Buy the way Megan, That is a non registered version you are running. :shock: I can tell you who they emailed it to, the times of the attachments. You get the idea.

The regular older forum members will remember me speaking of security measures from time to time. Here is a small example, If i gave the whole answer it would be useless to me then. http://blogs.ittoolbox.com/security/dmorrill/archives/tracking-code-embedded-in-spam-15298 This is not the program but will give you an idea. I do this with all my material, Business, private, and forum. 

You are more than welcome to try and find the code, but you won't. At least i hope not. Don't worry, I don't use it for anything wrong, Just watching. You actually would be surprised at how often this happens. No AV won't pick it up. It won’t hurt your computer, I promise.

Now see the educational aspect of it. See the security aspect of it. Think that i might see her coming a mile away. Won't to wait till she gets your money and then believe. Think I’m lying? It's right there in her words. You don't see it ?

I'm not buying it.


----------



## Noxx (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry Aflac buy I'm gonna lock this topic.
Don't take it personally but this thread is going nowhere.


----------

